# Anyone looking to adopt in Eastern PA or Northeastern Virginia?



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I may be taking in four fosters soon. Is there anyone looking to adopt in the Reading, PA area or the Manassas, VA area? Please PM me for more information!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Reading is an hour away from me,but sadly I cannot take in anymore


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

If you hear anything from anyone that wants to adopt, PLEASE let me know ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## mamatank (Jul 9, 2011)

*looking for a hairless rattie*

i live about 30 minutes from reading, pa and i'm looking for a hairless rat. are any of your foster rats hairless? i'm having trouble finding one around here!


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a hairless, but he's a permanent resident. He's a little skitzy, so he'll be staying with me. Lol.


----------

